# Malipoense



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 31, 2021)

After seven long agonizing months' wait, it is finally open. 
The opening of the bud itself has taken over a month! Geesh! 

The plant stands at 3.4ft and the flower is at 6in wide.
It is the biggest plant and the largest flower of the species I've ever had.
Also, this is my first and only fragrant malipoense. I can smell fresh picked raspberry!

The plant is a good grower and bloomer, but the old growth dies back before the newer growth matures.
So, this has always been a single growth plant in the last few years I've had it.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 31, 2021)

Excellent job, beautiful flower! 
Such a intriguing species. A raspberry scented flower on top of a 2 to 3 foot tall spike that took half a year to get there! I have a deflasked group of youngsters now that seem to be doing good.


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 1, 2021)

Very impressive. Do you know the parent clones?


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 1, 2021)

In seven months allot can go wrong fast! Congratulations on such an achievement.


----------



## musa (Apr 1, 2021)

Wonderful! Waiting has paied off!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 1, 2021)

Great form and color. Impressive size and patience too.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 1, 2021)

that is very impressive; size and stance.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 1, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> Very impressive. Do you know the parent clones?


Trying to find out. It’s either from Orchid Inn or Windy Hill Gardens.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 1, 2021)

Duck Slipper said:


> Excellent job, beautiful flower!
> Such a intriguing species. A raspberry scented flower on top of a 2 to 3 foot tall spike that took half a year to get there! I have a deflasked group of youngsters now that seem to be doing good.


Good luck with yours!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 1, 2021)

SlipperKing said:


> In seven months allot can go wrong fast! Congratulations on such an achievement.


So true! I was the biggest threat when I almost broke the spike by accident a few weeks ago.


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 1, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> So true! I was the biggest threat when I almost broke the spike by accident a few weeks ago.


Oh, I've done that lol


----------



## tenman (Apr 1, 2021)

The color clarity and form are superb. I would be very happy to have that in my collection if I were you! Even I I were me.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 2, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> Very impressive. Do you know the parent clones?


The parents are Windy Hill x Ruth.


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 2, 2021)

Ooo, then that needs to get outcrossed to the Sam's Choice line. Make some super plants!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 3, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> Ooo, then that needs to get outcrossed to the Sam's Choice line. Make some super plants!


I thought I had one from Sam, but no.
I have gotten rid of most of my malipoense over the years. Down to two large unbloomed seedlings now.
One is from Bears in Taiwan. The other from Piping Rock Orchids, although I'm not sure if it is their breeding.
I would like a nice malipoense that is not too big. This plant is too big to my liking. The leaves are 9-10inch long each!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 3, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I thought I had one from Sam, but no.
> I have gotten rid of most of my malipoense over the years. Down to two large unbloomed seedlings now.
> One is from Bears in Taiwan. The other from Piping Rock Orchids, although I'm not sure if it is their breeding.
> I would like a nice malipoense that is not too big. This plant is too big to my liking. The leaves are 9-10inch long each!


Haha pass this along to me !!


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 3, 2021)

Indeed, let me get my tiny violin lol.


----------



## Martin (Apr 3, 2021)

Such a nice malipo! Good Job!


----------



## BrucherT (Apr 4, 2021)

We all want this one!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 4, 2021)

Very nice! The stem is definitely begging to get snapped by anything within 10’...


----------



## GuRu (Apr 7, 2021)

Excellent flower of a Paph. malioense in toto, colouration, shape and stance.  Congrats.



Happypaphy7 said:


> .........This plant is too big to my liking. The leaves are 9-10inch long each!



Maybe only strong plants can carry such beautiful flowers.....something comes from something.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 9, 2021)

GuRu said:


> Excellent flower of a Paph. malioense in toto, colouration, shape and stance.  Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe only strong plants can carry such beautiful flowers.....something comes from something.


Thank you!


----------



## masaccio (Apr 9, 2021)

You have it all there. Is there any chocolate along with the raspberry? A malipoense sundae.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 10, 2021)

masaccio said:


> You have it all there. Is there any chocolate along with the raspberry? A malipoense sundae.


Malipoense sundae! haha


----------

